

Pics from my visit to the Reddit office. Click on "show info" for my comments. - bemmu
http://www.flickr.com/photos/78291428@N00/sets/72157616101589117/show/

======
jyothi
Nice branding all over but all I can take away is they are very messy.

------
firebug
What are all those metrics on iGoogle and how are they getting fed out as RSS?
(if you don't mind me asking)

[http://www.flickr.com/photos/78291428@N00/3402002605/sizes/l...](http://www.flickr.com/photos/78291428@N00/3402002605/sizes/l/)

~~~
bemmu
Ask and you shall receive: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=541814>

